
Don't Talk to Cops - DanielRibeiro
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8z7NC5sgik
======
nextparadigms
Any chance the US law will ever be fixed so that people can't be easily
arrested over anything, really? There's also this mini-doc that's related to
this:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nBiJB8YuDBQ>

